# Which Waterless Product Should I Use



## bambi29 (May 19, 2010)

Hi,:newbie:

Forgive me if this has been covered before but what is the best waterless wash product available.

I am about to start my own mobile valeting business and would like to offer my customers the option of the traditional wash method or a waterless one, which i believe may benefit me in the long run, as i would be able to work in places where others can't (office car parks etc where they would not want a lot of water on the ground).

Once again i appoligise if this has been covered in another thread.

Thanks in advance

Nick:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

bambi29 said:


> Hi,:newbie:
> 
> Forgive me if this has been covered before but what is the best waterless wash product available.
> 
> I am about to start my own mobile valeting business and would like to offer my customers the option of the traditional wash method or a waterless one, which i believe may benefit me in the long run, as i would be able to work in places where others can't


As you`ll already know theres absolutely loads of waterless washes Nick but whats good/best for an individuals car is a lot different to the needs of a self employed valeter, performance against costings is obviously far more important.
Shortlist a few decent ones and contact the suppliers for their best offers


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Most of the major ones can be purchased in 5 litre containers which works out cheaper than buying the 500ml bottles.

I'd personally get 5 litres of ProShine :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Most of the major ones can be purchased in 5 litre containers which works out cheaper than buying the 500ml bottles.
> 
> I'd personally get 5 litres of ProShine :thumb:












I bought this ! 
But theres a cheaper again waterless wash which I`ve not tried yet but looks promising 
http://www.eazywash.co.uk/


----------

